# New Single! A (kinda) Holiday Tune - Still Trying to Learn (Your Favourite Christmas Songs)



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So I released my second single on Tuesday and I wanted to share that here 

It's not a typical holiday song but more a song around the Holidays. It's inspired by my experience last year trying to cram like 15 songs before my first ever couple of carolling and Christmas gigs. I never knew those songs had such tricky chord changes! So I wrote a song about a guy who loves a girl who loves Christmas. The guy tries to show her he cares by trying to learn all her favourite Christmas songs.

Let me know what you think  *Edit: Seems like you have to log in to listen on Spotify. Shouldn't be a problem if you're on your phone and have Spotify (and you can follow me, which helps). Otherwise, the YouTube link should work. Thank you @KapnKrunch! 

Spotify - 




YouTube - 




Other platforms - Still Trying to Learn (Your Favourite Christmas Songs) by Sunny


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

You realize this is 22 seconds. Sounds good, can we hear the rest?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> You realize this is 22 seconds. Sounds good, can we hear the rest?


Hmmm weird, seems to be playing only the preview :/ I'll update the link


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> You realize this is 22 seconds. Sounds good, can we hear the rest?


Done  Thank you!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The YouTube works with one click. Thanks. 

Your voice is exactly what I like. Wish I had yours instead of mine. 

The song is extremely well-constructed and flawlessly performed. 

I am totally impressed. So many things I like about it!! 👍👍👏👏❗❗❤❤


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> The YouTube works with one click. Thanks.
> 
> Your voice is exactly what I like. Wish I had yours instead of mine.
> 
> ...


That is so nice of you! Thank you so much for listening and for the feedback. I'm actually super-conscious of my voice so it's always really nice to hear that I'm sounding good  

Thank you!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Pretty good song!! Vocals is good too!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> Pretty good song!! Vocals is good too!


Thank you!


----------

